# Spirit Halloween Decor and Props Filming in 2014



## Charles'HolidayHaunts (Jul 15, 2014)

How do you know all those props will be at Spirit?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

what's RS and YJ?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

DarkManDustin;bt3340 said:


> what's RS and YJ?


RS is a new company I had never heard of before, so I am trying to find the actual name, but Y.J. actually stands for Y.J. Toys and Crafts. They have been making props for Spirit since back in 2005 I believe.


----------

